# Filtration and other Mini Tank Questions



## margolow (Sep 2, 2010)

I did try GOOGLE and also Manufacturer Websites but still have some unanswered questions so hopefully the great people of GTAA could shed some light.

got me a 5.5 Gal and originally planned it for fry...left water in it overnight for leak test and as I was staring at it, I wondered if I should make it a QT or a small planted tank with shrimps and snails but have not decided yet.

I have no previous experience with plants, shrimps and snails and thought I start small.

It's a non-issue as they are relatively inexpensive and could surely set up 3 of them.... so here are a bunch of my questions.

I have in my treasure trove of old equipment the following filters and was wondering what would be sufficient and not overly powerful for a 5.5 Gal for tank.
- Fluval 2Plus internal filter
- Marineland Penguin Bio Wheel Mini
- Marineland Penguin Bio Wheel 125
- Elite Hush 20
- Aquaclear 200

Except for the Aquaclear 200, I cannot find the specs for the filters above. What their GPH ratings are and the Minimum and Maximum Tank Size would be for them.

Also, what kind of lighting can I get for these mini tanks?

Any 3 tier metal stands available for them or should I resort to a DIY strand.

What type/brand/wattage of heater can I use for them.

...and is there anyone here who can recommend a place/person who can do custom glass size cutting that i can use as lids (for my potential 3 x 5.5 G and 2 pieces of glass for my 90G with middle trim)

I think those are the questions for now, I vaguely remember having more questions than these but can't seem to remember them all when I realized I can turn to you knoweldgable folks after google seemed to have failed me 

Thank you in advance, guys!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Fluval 2 Plus - 105 gph

Penguin Bio Wheel Mini - I've never heard of the mini and didn't know they made a 125 so I'm guessing they're older models;
http://www.aquahobby.com/products/e_penguin.php

Elite Hush 20 - 105 gph

Aquaclear 200 - I think it's the new 50, if that's the case then it's 200gph


----------



## margolow (Sep 2, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Fluval 2 Plus - 105 gph
> 
> Penguin Bio Wheel Mini - I've never heard of the mini and didn't know they made a 125 so I'm guessing they're older models;
> http://www.aquahobby.com/products/e_penguin.php
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply.
do you happen to know what is the min and max tank size? (noob question, sorry)
also, my marinelands are old and it's etched right on the lids, one is MINI and one says 125. not really sure what they are called now.

are they too strong for a 5.5?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

margolow said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> do you happen to know what is the min and max tank size? (noob question, sorry)
> also, my marinelands are old and it's etched right on the lids, one is MINI and one says 125. not really sure what they are called now.
> 
> are they too strong for a 5.5?


Unfortunately I don't, but as long as the filtration doesn't uproot plants or make it difficult for your fish or shrimp to move around, I don't see it as a problem.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd use the aquaclear. It has a flow adjuster. I just use filter floss in both the two aquaclears on my 10 gallon planted tank. As seen here: http://www.google.ca/m/url?client=s...IQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNG5Ewk4frrlLKYQM6YBNLJNkm2CHw


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

You don't really need a filter on a tank that size. If you feel you need something, a small air-powered sponge filter would be plenty. I don't filter any of my small tanks. A sponge filter won't suck up fry or baby shrimp, and provides a lot of forage for them too, especially if you don't clean it often -- use it mainly for water circulation. Most power filters would create far too much turbulence.

For lighting, you can either build yourself a small hood with a CFL bulb, or shine a desk lamp or clamp lamp on it. 9 or 13 watts will be plenty. If you buy a commercial hood, get one that takes screw-in bulbs and use CFLs. The kind that uses a fluorescent tube requires a special size that is hard to find.

Many hardware stores sell glass and will cut it to size. Measure very carefully, and test your measurements by cutting some cardboard to size to be sure it will fit. Have the store smooth the edges or buy some black 'wet-dry' sandpaper and do it yourself. If you plan to put the glass on top of the tank, rather than resting on the ledge inside the top trim, measurements are less critical, and you don't have to hassle with having more than one piece and arranging to open it conveniently -- you can just push the glass aside to feed the tank. 

A 25 watt heater works well for a 5.5 gallon tank. These heaters are not hard to find.

A tank this size isn't very heavy, even full, so you can put it on most ordinary furniture.


----------

